# Anyone use a Hydor CO2 Exclusive System?



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

I came accross this system (HYDOR) which look pretty simple and I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck with it.

I'm considering CO2 injection in my new planted tank, but to be honest I have no interest in all this tubing and wiring hanging all over the place, nor do I want a ton of stuff inside my tank.

Your insights would be apprecitaed!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Hydor makes good stuff. I use there yeast system and it works great. Ive heard of people having trouble finding replacement cartridges. Check to see avail of that where you are.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like they have both the regular tank and disposable versions. Can't find the regular version except in UK. Big Als has the disposable version but I think that would get expensive.
Gene


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The Hydor pressurized systems are EXTREMELY expensive to purchase and operate. The ones I have seen use a bottle that you have to buy from Hydor and a handful of those bottles cost more than I pay for a 5 lb cylinder with gas.


----------



## RichCasale (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks gang, I'll pass on this idea.


----------

